# Longterm rentals HELP ?



## COUNTRYFOLK (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi

We are looking to move to Portugal shortly, we want to rent a property on a longterm basis.

Can you please let me know all the legal requirements for doing this. For :-

The rent agreement.
Setting up the utilities.
Setting up a bank account ( can I just transfer from my bankaccount details in England to Portugal if they also have branches in Portugal ).
Residency
Driving in Portugal
Registering at the doctors

etc etc including all the things I have forgot

Could you please list what each situation would require paperwork wise

ie
passport
driving licence
bank statements
national insurance number
proof of current address - what documents they will accept.
etc etc

I know I am asking a lot, but this potential move has been sprung on me prematurely.

I would really appreciate your help on all of this, and would hate to find myself in a situation ill prepared.


Many Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

First thing you require is a NIF number Tax Number, you can't do many things without it, takes about 10 mins once here

If potential move is work related then a lot of things follow easily from that, it would be easier if you state why the move easier to give an overall answer then

Bank A/cs no UK Bank has Portuguese branches which includes Barclays, so you need to open an a/c, NIF, Passport, Birth Certificate then it varies depending on your status

Residency must be completed within 1 month of your 3rd month in Portugal or sooner at your local Camara (Town Hall) Passport, proof of address( Astestado from Parish Council) you make a declaration to say you're financially independent of the State and sometimes are reguired to prove it, criteria is you have or earn + min Portuguese wage.

Driving Licence you should renew before leaving UK, then Register with IMTT (UK DVLA), Passport, NIF, Residence Registration, or you can exchange it for a Portuguese Licence

Proof of UK address normally Utility Bills i.e. rates, gas, electricity, water in your name they tend not to accept in joint names, not telephone, Sky bills


----------



## COUNTRYFOLK (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi

Thank you very much for your quick reply.

The reason for my move... I have wanted to live in Portugal for ages, I am just about to come into some money. So my plans are to move over to Portugal, rent a property on a long-term basis, to ensure that my thoughts of living in Portugal are accurate and then plan to work self employed (my customers are international) and with a view of either continuing to rent or buying in time once I have worked out which area suits me and my requirements.

Can I ask a few more questions:-

In which circumstances do I need to prove my UK address.

When applying to rent long-term what are the requirements / process with the letting agencies / landlords....what info will they require from me.

Regarding the driving licence, can I ask what you mean by renew the licence in the UK. I am thinking that in the UK they continue until you are in your 70's and then you have to renew it.

Also you mention Barclays bank in Portugal. Do they just have a head office in Portugal and no branches, or are just not allowed to use Barclays bank?

Thank you again for your help


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Driving License 1st, if you move your Residence to another country EU or otherwise you can't renew it in UK, regarding Portugal you are allowed to register it with IMTT and are allowed to drive the Cats as stated on your Licence, so if you renew a photocard Licence before moving it is valid for 10 years *then* you must exchange your Licence before it expires.
Should you decide to return to UK you cancel registration here or if exchanged you swop for a UK Licence again.

No English banks have branches in Portugal, I mentioned Barclays in case you presume they are Barclays UK they are not, have no direct connection or benefits for a Barclays UK customer and are in the process of reducing their Portuguese operation plenty of others to choose from our preference is Millennium as they have extremely good English online banking. Johnboy would recommend Activo a internet sort of version of Millennium

Proof of UK address initially it's easier to open NIF as a Non Resident, then Bank A/c, you'd need both to rent property, once you have an address and Residence you then change UK address to Portuguese address

Renting requires NIF, Passport, deposit, bank a/c, contract, possibly Residence


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just helped someone to find a rental near us. He didn`t need residency 
But did need everything else.


----------

